# [SOLVED] Exchange 2010 NDR Email size limit



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

We are getting NDR's for sent emails and some people who are sending to us are also getting NDR's.

"This message couldn't be delivered to anyone because it's too large. The limit is x KB. This message is x KB."

[email protected] ([email protected])
This message is larger than the size limit for messages. Please make it smaller and try sending it again.

The following organisation rejected your message: xxx.xxx.com.

Diagnostic information for administrators:

Generating server: xxx.xxx.local

[email protected]
mail.xxx.com #550 5.3.4 SMTPSEND.OverAdvertisedSize; message size exceeds fixed maximum size ##

Original message headers:

Received: from xxx.xxx.local ([xxxx::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx]) by
xxx.xxx.local ([xxxx::xxxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx%10]) with mapi id
14.03.0123.003; Wed, 24 Apr 2013 13:30:04 +0100
From: xxx xxx <[email protected]>
To: "[email protected]" <[email protected]>
Subject: xxxx
Thread-Topic: xxxx
Thread-Index: Ac5A4S81SAturagoSY2Uf3Uob31o2gABinqA
Date: Wed, 24 Apr 2013 12:30:03 +0000
Message-ID: <[email protected]>
Accept-Language: en-GB, en-US
Content-Language: en-US
X-MS-Has-Attach: yes
X-MS-TNEF-Correlator:
x-originating-ip: [xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx]
x-esetresult: clean, is OK
x-esetid: D2E43A3DBF4D373386A967
Content-Type: multipart/mixed;
boundary="_006_2566C7F4FC31EF4C9147DDAC558B6F7B2A015Cxxxxxxlocal_"
MIME-Version: 1.0

I have checked all of the settings I can find in Exchange for limiting incoming and outgoing mail and all are at default values.

EMC > Organisation Config > Hub Transport > Send Connectors > Windows SBS Internet Send <server name> properties. Maximum message size (KB) is unticked.
EMC > Organisation Config > Hub Transport > Global Settings > Transport Settings properties. Maximum receive size (KB) and Maximum send size (KB) both unticked.
EMC > Server Config > Hub Transport > Server Receive Connectors > Default <servername> properties. Maximum message size (KB): 10240

We also use TrustWave/M86 MailMarshal but the syntax from this NDR is not MailMarshal syntax so we can rule that out.

I got an NDR when I sent a mail but the recipient received the mail fine.
We get NDR's when sending to webmail accounts too.

Can anyone offer any advice/help please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

*Re: Exchange 2010 NDR Email size limit*

Take a look at these articles
Message Size Limits: Exchange 2013 Help
http://exchangepedia.com/2007/09/exchange-server-2007-setting-message-size-limits.html

It sounds like you missed a setting in at least one or more places

You didn't specify, what is the size of the emails you are trying to send?

Also, remember, if you want to send for example a 10mb email, you need to raise the limit to above 10mb.


----------



## jmoutoux (Aug 7, 2012)

Dont forget as i have missed it a few times, there are global settings as well as user settings for settingglobal default email size limit. The default size is i believe 10MB for the Global default size limit.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Exchange 2010 NDR Email size limit*

All emails are under 10MB.

However, this seems to have been resolved after I ran size configurations through the Exchange Command Shell instead of the Console.


----------

